# CPT's Codes 92227, 92228, & 92250, 99177 HELP PLEASE!



## mblankenship@dayspringfhc.com (Aug 31, 2016)

Are theses codes billable as a separate service with an E&M in a primary care practice setting?  We would only be providing the technical component not the reading.  Also, if we contract off site for the reading and analysis report can we bill the entire service without the modifiers TC or 26 or does this professional generating report and providing the analysis have to be credentialed with each insurance carrier? Professional generating the analysis report isn't going to be submitting claims to carriers.


----------

